# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  είδα αυτή την αγγελία

## tzitzikas

είδα αυτή την αγγελία για ηλεκτρονικό στην θεσσαλονίκη και την μεταφέρω
https://www.aggeliopolis.gr/dimos_ne...2_13291343.htm

----------

Sakan89 (02-03-17), 

sot1 (02-03-17)

----------

